# Cinnamon in Swarm Trap as Ant Deterrent



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Cinnamon and potential bee residences is not a good combination. Cinnamon is quite strong as far as odor thus the bees (which have very good sniffers) will not stay long. I can only use cinnamon for a limited time before the bees fly the coop. I learned the hard way on an established hive. Two weeks with a cinnamon treatment and they were gone.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

If you don't have honey or dead brood you should not have ant problems. Use dry black comb. I extract my dead hives and have the bees dry them, they then make excellent swarm traps other than the potential of what ever killed them being contagious.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Comb headed for the melting pile is the best for swarm traps.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

That's the problem, comb renewal is often stymied by the passion for swarm trapping.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, I won’t be using cinnamon after reading Mr Beeman post.

I have plenty of black comb for next year’s traps. Last year I was very limited, and used burr comb in allot of traps. I set up 30 some traps and caught 12 swarms. I am happy with my results. 3 or 4 had ants (one had eggs too) I shook them out on the ground and moved the trap to a different branch, and they did not move back in. Also hornets in a few. I don't think you can do anything about them.


----------

